# Gibraltar gravel ride



## tonybaloni (Sep 13, 2004)

I’m planning on visiting Santa Barbra next week to do the Gibraltar climb. I was thinking about making it a gravel ride and continuing on the road to the reservoir after it turns to dirt. I saw that as you follow the river there are three water crossings.Is there anyway to find out if these crossings are passable before I start the ride? Also, where would be a good place to park to start the climb?


----------

